# On 2WW - Testing after Blastocyst transfer



## mellowyellow (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi

I'm currently on my 2WW and my clinic as told me to test 16 days post transfer whatever day the transfer took place. I had a 6 day Blastocyst transfer on the 5th Feb, so we be testing on the 20th Feb (that's a whole 22 days post EC!!). Has anyone else had to wait this long? 

MW


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

i agree. 
if 16 is the norm, i'm going to ask mine today why the blastocyst wait isn't just 14 days as they are two days further advanced at ET....


----------



## Anners (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi

I had ec 30/1, a 5 day transfer 4/2 and the ARGC have given me a test date of 14/2 (hoping for Valentines luck!!!).

Anners
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Different clinics have varying opinions when it comes to testing...some test 14 days past EC, some 14 days past transfer etc.

Our clinic always advises testing 14dpt, no matter what day transfer you have, whether it day 2, 3 or 5 day blastocyst.

Clinics that test earlier often do so with BETA HCG blood tests as these are far more sensitive than using hpt.

I would go with what your clinic advises but I can understand how you feel and tbh, although I'm not an advocate of early testing, would probably test at 14dpt myself (if I had 5/6 day blasto)

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 1, 2008)

Anners said:


> Hi
> 
> I had ec 30/1, a 5 day transfer 4/2 and the ARGC have given me a test date of 14/2 (hoping for Valentines luck!!!).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your replies girls

I had E/C on 29/1, actually my E/T was also on the 4/2 (not 5th - getting my dates mixed up). Can't believe you get to test so much earlier than me!


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 1, 2008)

Forgot to say good luck to all you girls!

MW


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you!  and to you. 

i did ask the clinic - they said yes i could test earlier. i think they saw i was in a bit of a state as i have ZERO damn symptoms. (save bloated boobs from the progesterone that i always get. brilliant). they could see i wasn't in the mood to be fobbed off by any 16 post blast transfer rubbish. 

seriously considering booking holiday, to go on if we fail...


----------



## simba (Feb 1, 2008)

Anna

Really hoping you wont have to book that holiday, goodluck, this 2ww is so stressful,
Just out of interest when did clinic tell you to test? Ive also had blast transfer and told to test 14dpt which is monday.

Thanks

Jo xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

16 days post ET of blast
which i think is wrong frankly !


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i thought you could test 10dp5dt with blasts


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies


Im at the ARGC and our test day is 10dpt via blood test with blasts   however, i have been naughty and tested with a strong positive on 5dpt and the lines keep getting stronger everyday    

I would go with what your clinic recommends  

Good luck ladies    

Emmaxxx


----------



## Klosie Girl (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Mellowyellow,

First of all       for your  sweetheart.

My donor had Ec on 18th Sept 2006 & I had blasts transferred on 23rd Sept with a test date of 4th Oct so that's  16 days (if I can count right)  Had no bloods taken just advised to do a HPT & call with the result & then advised to test 3 days later again before they would book my first scan 

Best wishes for you  

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## ibina (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi girls,

I am on my 2ww. Had ET with two blasts, one initial and cavitando (god knows what that means)!  Day 5 I think anyway asked to test 16 days after, I guess because it was done on a Sat and test is due on a Monday

So going mad with the wait and have some strange signs??

Sore boobs (mainly at night), Headaches, dehydration, lower abdomen sore, achey??  Maybe its the progesterone

Keeping my fingers crossed only 1 week to go!

Ibina


----------

